# Rock Shox Pike U-Turn 95-140mm Federgabel



## Duc851 (25. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150723350881?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

